# Anyone Spray Ob For Bugs?



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

As I was loading some lawn chairs and storage containers back into the camper while we were packing up to come home today I noticed some ants and a spider crawling on some of our things. Since part of our storage in the 29BHS is open to the inside of the camper I realized that we should probably spray the camper regularly just as we do our house. Anyone have any suggestions for what to use and how often? At our house we have an exterminator come every six months so I really don't even know what to buy.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We started having our OB strayed when the extrerminator sprays our house. It does help and it is also reasurring. It doesn't cost much more to have them spray it while they are already at your house.

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

we use ortho home defense on the house. it works pretty good. we will also start using it on the OB a few times a year as well.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Look in the garden section at Wally Word. THey carry an insecticide that comes in its own sprayer. Really easy to use and has very little smell. It does leave a white residue so be carefull where you spray it. We use it on the house and the trailer. It may be the same thing sayonara was speaking of......

Kirk


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Same here. I get my home exterminator to take a spin through the OB. No extra charge.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree that the Ortho Home Defense is the best option. It has little to no odor and may be used inside/outside of home and trailer.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Ortho Home Defense too, and I also keep a small spray bottle of it in the camper to use at campsites. Typically will spray underneath the picnic tables and the legs of the stabilizer jacks, the electrical cord, etc. to prevent the crawleys from entering the OB.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Ortho Home Defense too, and I also keep a small spray bottle of it in the camper to use at campsites. Typically will spray underneath the picnic tables and the legs of the stabilizer jacks, the electrical cord, etc. to prevent the crawleys from entering the OB.












The Ortho Home Defense is safe around pets and family, and that's why we like it. And it does the job too!

HEIDI


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Some great comments on the Home Defense. I am a rep for Ortho - we use it in the camper as well. I like that is listed for so many surfaces, and is odorless / non staining. I also feel better that there are listings for use around food areas.

One cool thing about HD is that it doesn't bead up when sprayed on the Outback floor - the newer formula (white bottles) tends to spread out on horizontal surfaces (and into unreachable areas) and and leave a better barrier...

Sorry for the shameless plug.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have not had a bug problem yet except for some yellow jackets that setup home. I just don't think the insecticides we can but today are totally inefficient. I have to work on the roofs of many buildings working on AC units and air handlers and this year the Yellow Jackets have been very bad. The Hornet spray we use to use would drop these bees like a rock but now you soak them with the stuff they sell and the bees keep flying. I found a older can of Hornet spray and was surprised how well it worked the bees would drop as soon as they were hit. As far as I'm concerned the stuff they sell these days is just a bunch of garbage.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Home Defense here too. I have been known to set off a bomb first thing in the Spring. That gets into all the places the HD doesn't.


----------

